# Computerised record keeping



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

What features do you look for in a computerised record keeping system?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Places for detailed notes, easy movement between files, and sections. Integration between entries, so you don't need to repeat information input. Auto-save feature. Ability to import/export to various places, or other media. Over-all ease of user interface.

-Zanne


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you mean what we currently use or what we would like?

if would like all the stuff zanne has said with also being able to add photos so I could have a photo with that mouse's info next to it. no use for the foxes as they all look the same but would be good for the Siamese so I could easily see how they are improving. many also a separate space for genetic codes with two boxs for each allie so you click the B boxs and can pick B b or ?. to save having to keep typing it all out.

when I was using my laptop I just used word but stopped due to can't being asked, but I do still use it for a photo pedigree of the siamese


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

What you would like to see, obviously ease of use being the main thing.

I have in mind something that will include the ability to add pictures per animal plus show and medical records plus additional notes.

Think I am like you PPVallhunds and using several word, excell sheets. I was also thinking of having the genotype to be either auto included if not known from colours produced in the particular offspring.

Together with an ailments database so by inputting the symptoms the result can be seen as to treatment based as an advice only thing as nothing would replace actually taking the animal to a vet.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you studied what is available on Breeders Assistant? It is made in the UK, and has UK language available, as well as USA. It allows pictures, has genetics, and predictive mating's of known genotype. You can download a free version.

-Zanne


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks zanne I have looked at Breeders assistant, plus kintraks and zooeasy and many others, all have their own good and bad features I also have a copy of LauTzu which covers all kinds of animals but like the others I have found none actually have everything one needs in a single programme.

As regards genetics I am after something that would auto complete the genotype for the parents if genotypes are not known, aswell as do the predictive thing. I have a good software programmer who will be doing the software for me starting in the new year after he has completed another software programme for a client.

I currently have 3 types of mice feeders, pet shop and more recently show line which is what I want to expand on and hopefully be showing within the next couple of years once I have my own lines established.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

That sounds really useful, especially built specific to mice! I would be interested to hear how it works for you once built.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I am taking everythhng that has been mentioned so far and passing it along to my programmer so it should be one excellent piece of software when finished hopefully covering everything in an easy to use format. (it has to be as partner is totally computer illiterate.)

Was also thinking of adding a few extras like recommended cage size requirements, health section which would have place ailments and see what it comes up with.

PP: photos I think are a must I have 6 per animal taken from all sides (aerial, frontal, left profile, right profile, rear and belly) and have updates added as they get older.

Zanne: data transfer between files if you mean being able to export and import from other software then this should be easy enough to do using csv (comma seperated values). Once data is inserted into the individual record it will be automatically transferred to all other sections, as with many database applications one needs a primary indicator and I have suggested to my programme to make this available in three different formats an ID number, cage number or name.

On the initial animal page I decided to add a box which will give an immediate indication if the particular mouse is old enough or too old to breed eg yellow box indicaing advised not to breed as animal is either too young green being an ideal age to breed as in over 3 months but under 9 months and red being over 9 months, I will update this as I progress and possibly place my initial guide for the programmer up for you to see.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/Docs/Book1.pdf PDF of my instructions so far to the programmer


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I really like the details on the breeding, and medical in the doc! That's the kind of info I had filling notebooks, years ago. I think it's useful information, especially years later. I'd like the ability to not show sections, such as the shows and contacts, for regular entries. (I think seeing a shows section all the time would make me grumble too much about my location, and our lack of such things.  ) I would assume most mice to live their entire life with me as well, making 'contacts' a clutter section. Maybe medical too, for those who don't have a recognized illness in their lifetime. But I would always want a place for cause of death, if known or speculated, and date.

Definitely multiple photos, per mouse, especially of foundation mice, and such. Perhaps a section for adult type points, like ears (size and set), body condition, tail (size and set), muzzle, eye color/shade, etc. I would like to also have a small indicator showing if it was clear from birth, or developed over time, so you know when to make your selections in that line. All this could be set up as color coded, or symbol (graphic or font) coded, unless it wouldn't export well that way. (NOT a programmer, so hazy on this.)

I meant that data added to the program should be accessible for any and all kinds of entries, so it doesn't have to be re-entered. Such as progeny, siblings, and trial-matings. I also meant that things like the genotype, color, shouldn't have to be typed out, and could be selected from a customizable, drop-down menu, or predictive text. If you are only breeding a few colors, then all the rest is clutter. The export/import was for transfer of data between programs and current online databases. Sounds like you should have that part covered.

I do like the indicator idea. Perhaps an orange also for 7-8 months, when it's in the now or never age range (or your personal settings, as I think someone posted that they don't cut off at that age, depending on the mouse). Personal settings on that would be good in general for people who, for instance, don't want to breed before 4 months (like me).

-Zanne


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Zanne I`ll update my notes for programmer including everything you have have asked and what PP has asked also, only a few weeks left now before the final submission and work commences, I was thinking of initial setup letting people decide which tabs they want installed with data still being fed to the sections they didn`t request at initial install so that if they wish that tab to be visible at a later date all information would still be present.

Colour coding may be difficult to export into other programmes I am not sure either. The genetic code is the thing that is going to be the hardest to get right as I want to be able to input the colour / carrier and let the programme fill the genotype box in based on either progeny or already known genetics, and vice versa known genotype will autofil the colour text, just coz I`m lazy and would rather spend the time with the mice than on the computer.

I am not going to rush the programmer for a completion date as I want it to work correctly when completed without any bugs so envisage it to be about 12 months before it will be finalised.

Watch out for post for Beta Testers next year. Who knows may even offer a copy up as a prize for one of morning star`s monthly competitions.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

> I was thinking of initial setup letting people decide which tabs they want installed with data still being fed to the sections they didn`t request at initial install so that if they wish that tab to be visible at a later date all information would still be present.


Sounds great. I always want more information, I just don't always want to see it all. Perhaps if the color coding, or symbol coding, was text in the program, but using a visual cue, and was still saved as exportable text data, that might work. It would also be nice to see the actual text, if you forget the code. 


> The genetic code is the thing that is going to be the hardest to get right as I want to be able to input the colour / carrier and let the programme fill the genotype box in based on either progeny or already known genetics, and vice versa known genotype will autofil the colour text, just coz I`m lazy and would rather spend the time with the mice than on the computer.


This! :lol: It would also help me become more familiar with the string of letters, if I saw them with various mice, repeatedly. If you could at all work it, I personally would really love to have all the e/e in there, as well as the known UK genes.

Anything worth while, takes time. Looking forward to it.

-Zanne


----------

